# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Recherche adoptants pour 6 chats sociabilisés dans le 03

## Delph46

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Âge:* 3 ans 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 03 - Allier
*Situation :* Dans la rue
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour,
Trois années se sont passées depuis que j'ai publié cette annonce et Je recherche toujours des adoptants pour ces chats sur Montluçon de préférence ou dans les alentours (Allier). Des personnes connaissant bien les félins et prêts à accueillir un chat libre sociabilisé mais qui aura besoin d'être mis en confiance avec de nouvelles personnes. Ils vivent actuellement à l'extérieur dans le jardin de ma mère qui les nourrit plus ou moins bien car elle a 93 ans et n'a plus toutes ses facultés. Elle peut être hospitalisée à tout moment ou devoir entrer en EHPAD. J'habite à 4h de son domicile et il n'est donc pas simple pour moi de gérer cette situation. L'idéal pour eux serait une maison avec jardin de préférence à la campagne avec une grange ou un abri de jardin. Ce groupe de chats étant très soudé, nous aimerions qu'ils puissent rester ensemble ou au moins par 2 si possible. 
Depuis quelques mois, un nouveau chat s'est joint au groupe. Visiblement abandonné car tout à fait sociable donc facile à placer chez quelqu'un. Je les ai tous fait stériliser.
Je remercie par avance toutes les personnes qui voudront bien m'aider à trouver une solution d'accueil sérieuse pour ces chats.

Cordialement, 

Delphine

----------


## Kyt's

*Bonjour,
Sujet déplacé dans la rubrique adéquate. Merci de compléter le formulaire lorsqu’il apparaîtra.*

----------


## Delph46

Bonjour Kyt's,

Je ne vois pas comment remplir le formulaire...je le vois bien en haut de mon post mais je ne peux pas agir dessus.

Cordialement,
Delphine

----------


## doriant

bonjour. que deviennent ces chats ?

----------


## Delph46

Bonjour Doriant,

Les chats sont toujours nourris par ma mère et ont bien grandi depuis . Ils ont tous été stérilisés et se portent bien. Nous pouvons les caresser excepté deux qui sont restés méfiants. N'ayant pu encore me rapprocher de Montluçon professionnellement, je recherche toujours des personnes sérieuses qui pourraient les adopter sur l'Allier ou le Puy-de-Dôme. 

Cordialement,
Delphine

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère qu'ils trouveront tous une gentille famille. Merci pour votre dévouement ainsi que votre maman

----------


## doriant

Bonsoir Delph46, merci pour votre réponse. Est-ce qu'ils n'ont pas trop peur des chiens, aiment-ils jouer un peu avec l'humain ? si jamais vous avez des fotos un peu plus récentes, ca serait top. Vous avez demarché qq assos en // ou non ?

----------

